# Has anyone heard of this plant?



## StillKickin (Aug 5, 2010)

It's called Jatropha Curcas, its a tree that has been widely used as a natural animal barrier and insect repellant, but has now been found out to be able to use at a BIO-Diesel... I am currently getting ready to open a greenhouse and try growing my first plants, 1 acre of this plant in a bad season should yeild 200gallons.... just looking for peoples thoughts on it, or knowledge or someone who is also trying out there?!?


----------



## Dogsoldier (Jul 30, 2010)

Here maybe this will help.

Jatropha curcas


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have never heard of it ... but a few things come to mind.(after looking at the link) - perennial poisonous shrub -  (but I have critters)- can grow in wastelands and grows almost anywhere. That is a double ...  (sounds like a plant that can easy get out of hand)

I would also check and see if your state (or area) will let you make your own BIO-Diesel... Some places will not. - and the only other question I would have would be ... what will it cost to turn the shrub to bio diesel?

Just my thoughts ...


----------



## survivalseed (May 18, 2010)

Jatropha curcas is a species of flowering plant in the spurge family. It is cultivated in tropical and subtropical regions around the world, becoming naturalized in some areas.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

i REALLY like the plans put forth in this:

http://www.esrla.com/pdf/tallow.pdf

P.S. the email & phone #s at the end are both not current


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it legal to import this plant into the United States? :dunno:


----------

